# Dust storm in Phoenix, Arizona, July 5, 2011



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 6, 2011)

Time-lapse footage of the dust storm taking over downtown Phoenix:



Aerial video of the sandstorm hitting Phoenix, AZ (7-5-2011)



Driving into the July 5 2011 AZ Haboob


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2011)

The last video looks like a Steven Spielberg movie :2thumbs:


----------

